# Apple iDevice clubhouse: Now with essential apps and tweaks!



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2011)

Going to do this right this time, and prove that iDevices can actually be useful to the average geek and not just for looks/sex appeal to the masses.

*This thread is going to avoid discussion on pirated apps.*



*Cool apps:*

Acrobits Softphone/Groundwire: Full fledged SIP/VOIP app. works as good, if not better than the anrdoid equivalents. G729 codec support, incoming and outgoing calls, ties in with phone contacts. Seamless transition from 3G/LTE to WiFi and back (between calls). *Works on iPads and iPods, turning them into wifi/3G VOIP phones.*

For reference, i have two VOIP accounts with mynetfone (an australian VOIP provider) one with a landline 'home' number that links to my iphone, and one without an incoming number that i use for private calling. due to the prices here in Au, VOIP calls to landlines are free, while i get better mobile to mobile rates from the phone as normal.

See the spoiler for a screenshot of this running fullscreen on my first gen ipad, turning it into my home phone on wifi and 3G.


Spoiler













Teamviewer: Remote desktop control app, with a free PC client/host. Does NOT require port forwards. The iPad version gets bonus points here, because you can have it change the hosts resolution to match your iPad, for a 1:1 screen image with native touchscreen support (no dragging a mouse cursor - its like having a touchscreen windows on your iPad)

Teamspeak 3: I suppose this only applies if you use teamspeak for gaming, but its damn handy to have on your iphone - on anything with iOS6, it also works perfectly with bluetooth headsets.

Chrome: synced browser between your desktop and mobile browsers, including tabs and passwords? yes please! (incognito mode for those late night iPad porn sessions too  )

Stanza: Free app. Tie this in with Calibre (windows software) and you have a damn powerful Ebook combination. Convert any PDF, Epub or text file to fit properly on your device, and download them over the built in wifi server in Calibre.



*Mundane but useful apps*:

Techpowerup app: well, duh 

Facebook Messenger: Not just the facebook app, this ones purely for messaging. Latest versions are adding VOIP calling, probably through their tie-ins with skype.

Skype: Video calling is a lot easier on a phone/tablet than on a PC, since the camera is integrated. Like facebook, this can be used to save money as a 'free' alternative to texting people (assuming they use the skype as well)

Google Maps: again with the obvious. best free navigation system around.

Flashlight (or any similar app): holds on the camera flash, making your phone a flashlight. should be a stock feature, but its not.

Tunein Radio: away from home, or poor signal? use wifi or 3G to listen to online versions of your favourite radio station

Speed Test: the app version of speedtest.net, this lets you do some tests to determine the speed of your 3G/LTE/wifi networks. can be useful for troubleshooting problems.


*Essential Tweaks*:

A few battery life tweaks:

Turn off bluetooth if you arent using it. Same with LTE on the latest devices.

If you're using an iPad for offline purposes, set it to airplane mode so that the battery doesnt drain at all when its idle (for example, ebook reading)

Do not disturb mode (ios6) on a timer can be used to save battery life as well - since notifications arent waking up the screen, beeping, or vibrating, it can extend battery life quite a bit when you're asleep or at work.

Disable auto screen brightness - this can actually waste CPU power and cause lag on older iDevices, quite noticeable on my first gen iPad.

*Jailbroken Tweaks/apps*: These are cydia tweaks/apps, some free, some paid.

Adblocker: Something i really miss on non-rooted android devices and non JB iDevices. On apple, this works really easily: it keeps a list of known ad links/addresses, and when you choose to do so, it simply blocks them from showing. This can be used to block the ads in free apps like angry birds, making them lag less and behave more like the paid versions.


Spoiler











Since my iphone 5 cant be jailbroken at the time of writing, this will focus on iPad jailbreaks that i'm runninng.

FullForce and Retinapad: Hacks to make 'iphone' apps look like 'ipad' apps. Extremely noticeable on apps like facebook messenger, which dont have ipad versions. Removes  all the aliasing/jaggies on text when in '2x' mode.
Here is a comparison of the Groundwire app in 2x mode, between stock apple and retinapad (paid). the fullforce (free) i have glitches out with groundwire.



Spoiler











Note the rather large difference in quality of the  text - thats not compression in the images, thats just how bad apple screw over 'iphone' apps on the ipad without these tweaks.




Displayout: more or less, this tweak allows you to modify the behaviour of VGA/HDMI output. you can force specific resolutions (if hardware supported) for all apps, instead of needing an app to officially support external displays. This solves a lot of problems with video apps (that arent youtube) not mirroring onto external displays. (PS: angry birds on a 40" LCD is awesome)


Spoiler











ManualCorrect: a replacement/additive to the infamous autocorrect. changes the behaviour quite drastically, and for the better. google will show better examples for this than i can provide.

Quasar: multi tasking for the ipad! this allows you to run apps in a window, letting you run two (or more) apps simultaneously. Doesnt work right for me on a first gen ipad, as the hardware is too slow but shows enormous potential for multitasking.



Factory reset your iphone without losing jailbreak!

Run the windows program Semi-Restore
http://semi-restore.com/


let the phone reboot, ta-da!
i also used the program http://www.copytrans.net/ so that i didnt need itunes (it downloads legit apple drivers from apple, and installs them without itunes)

in my case since it was jailbroken, i had to re-jailbreak the phone with evasion, and reinstall the 'preferenceloader' tweak (had to set it to 'hacker' mode in cydia to see it), otherwise tweaks didnt show up in the settings app.


----------



## wolf (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd love to join man! lots of apple hate in TPU, but I gotta say I do love their Phones 

iPhone4 16gb Black, not jailbroken.




Spoiler



PRO's 


Beautiful screen (high resolution)
Very sensitive touch screen
Great camera for stills and 720p video
Form, this phone looks fantastic.
Simplicity (buttons mostly)
Pre installed apps, comes with 99% of what you 'need'

CON's


iTunes store or you need to jailbreak... BIG con.
Almost 'need' for screen covers and cases
Battery life with 3G and WiFi on
Interface can be clunky, and hardly optimisable without jailbreaking

I'm sure there is more Pro's and Con's so I'll add them as I think of them 

also the battery on my iPhone 3G still holds up exceptionally well with 3G off! probably in the realm of 4-5 days standy and light use, not bad for ~3 years old used constantly since purchase, until about one month ago.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2011)

iDevice clubhouse instead?

I am using an iPod Classic 80Gb, sign me up?

iTunes+iPod is "good enough" for me, but obviously not enough for fussy people wanting the best. I like Apple's engineers and design, they seem to be always ahead of the curve.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2011)

i went with those names for people searching for the thread, makes it easier to find.


Mines due to arrive later today, so i'll be writing a mini review on it when it does. I'd appreciate it if you guys did similar for your devices - in spoiler tags, write up your impressions both positive and negative for the devices. Think the pro's and cons at the end of a TPU review.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2011)

Probably not going to write a review for mine, its going to celebrate its 4th year anniversary soon. Battery life is still decent (can last me a day's use, probably about 8hr?), and can still store all my music, so upgrade is not needed.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Probably not going to write a review for mine, its going to celebrate its 4th year anniversary soon. Battery life is still decent (can last me a day's use, probably about 8hr?), and can still store all my music, so upgrade is not needed.



still useful for people to know if they find one out there second hand.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2011)

Iphone 4 32GB review



Spoiler



Pros:
Screen - VERY clear and easy to see. default fonts are excellent to read, even at tiny DPI (zoomed out)
Touch controls - very, very responsive. no need for a stylus at all. Menus and programs scroll more smoothly than samsung galaxy S, a high end android phone.
Audio quality from 3.5mm jack - really not a surprise, apple made sure the phone looks and sounds good. can drive my sennheiser HD555 headphones as good as my auzentech sound card, slightly less bassy but excellent overall.
GPS is extremely accurate. better than my navman and nokia N95 by a mile, however the phone didnt come included with any GPS applications - they have to be purchased seperately.
Camera -  the camera itself is quite good for still objects, without needing excessive lighting to take good snaps. see the followling close up of an LED keyboard with flash on - something my other cameras choked on. Every single hair and mote of dust is visible.
Physical mute/silent switch on the phone for beeps/calls etc.

http://img.techpowerup.org/110607/Capture470.png

(not image tagged for those with slow net)

Cons:
Camera software - in typical apple fashion, you have almost zero control. apart from a (hidden) zoom slider, the slider to change between camera and video, a flash control and the button to take the photo you have.... nothing. you cant even change the resolution of the photos being taken.
Multi tasking is terrible. Having a single VOIP application up with multitasking (and not the silly Push notifications) drains the battery about 5 times faster.
Auto correct. nuff said, but easy to disable.
Non expandable storage. Every android and his dog has a micro SDHC slot.
Bad handling of VOIP. they did their best to block it working, probably from telcos pressuring them. due to no multitasking you either have to leave the app onscreen to receive calls, rely on push notifications (which are often delayed, meaning you miss the call) or use a program which can hack multitasking like acrobits groundwire - which drains the battery fairly fast (you'll be recharging every day, guaranteed)




In the middle:
Video recording. Its fluid and a good FPS, but it doesnt handle low light too well - and the mic sensitivity is quite low. It seemed to use the regular voice call mic, which meant it was facing the wrong way - it records the sounds from whoever is recording, and not what the camera is pointing at.
Safari browser: its tabbed, its fairly simple to use... but some weird decisions (to boost battery life, i'm sure). HTML5 and flash content like youtube only work in their own applications, and not via the browser - which means embedded flash on websites doesnt work. You can install applications/mods/hacks to make it work, but android has a one up there.
Push notifications. Apples version of 'multi tasking'. The short version is that instead of the phone being capable of more than static, non updating screens to save battery life, they get your application developers to run a push server - which basically sends your phone a text message via its internet connection when something happens, rather than leave the app up and checking constantly. Yes, this does quite well for say, facebook notifications or other non-time critical things... but its really worthless for VOIP calls such as skype, or real time chats. Its far better than nothing at all, but it just proves that apple really dont want multi tasking, they just want long battery life and a responsive phone. they dont trust users to know how to quit an application to free up resources.
Limited to apple exclusive hardware for the most part. This is not new, everyones used it by now. at least generic bluetooth hardware works just fine (keyboards, headsets etc). While apple specific hardware often comes with a big price tag, at least you know it exists and is guaranteed compatibility.
Huge app selection - but android has the same (or greater). Poor symbian


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

if ipod classics are allowed how about my old nano?


----------



## Frick (Jun 8, 2011)

I have two iPod minis torn asunder somewhere.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> if ipod classics are allowed how about my old nano?



of course. as i said above, people still have them, and people still sell them second hand or give them away. lets do it the TPU way and accumulate generations of apple hardware knowledge in the one place.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2011)

I got a jailbroken 4.2 Ipod touch 2nd generation 8GB.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2011)

i'll add everyone in the morning (and link to the reviews) will need to sort out some kind of method to get them added in.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ipod Nano 8gb Gen ? (the unprofessional review)


Spoiler



the ipod has a very long battery life (like a day or something, it says 24 hours on the box), it has 8gb of storage, which isn't enough if your music collection is big enough for you to need an ipod, it comes with some games (which aren't very good) and it will display .txt files but not make them, it plays videos very well but the screen is very small (nano - infact), when you plug your headphones in sound comes out, which can be changed by using the equalizer presets which never seem to produce a sound you actually like.

Conclusion:All in all a must buy for anyone who likes things where the paint chips off at the edges (oh, and this model has a bonus as it will carry on playing music even when the ipod shuts of and says 'connect to charger')



the Good points of this ipod may be added when i'm in a better mood


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 8, 2011)

iPhone 4 here provided by my job. I'm a general IT tech, primarily Macs as at an ad firm last 8 years. Grew up using Macs in the 80s and now they provide my living. However I also love games which got me into building PCs.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2011)

Got an iPhone 3GS 16GB here, iPod Nano 4GB, iPod Touch 8GB. Using Beats by Dre PowerBeats with all of them; Killer music/movie/workout combination.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


>



You may find it funny, but 'dem things never fall out of my ears when running, and have excellent audio. I use voice control with 'em too, so I never need to pull the phone out of my pocket, even to make a call.

They are a bit overpriced, but I tried many sets of in-ears looking for ones that would stay put, and stay put they do, which to me, makes the price more than worth it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


>



Um yeah dude I was already about to comment that based upon your "review" of your iPod that perhaps this isn't a clubhouse you actually want to be in. The laughing at dude's choice of workout headphones just makes it even worse.

Ok, yeah, you're one of those audiophile freakos blessed with the hearing and pitch distinction capabilities of a bat. We get it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um yeah dude I was already about to comment that based upon your "review" of your iPod that perhaps this isn't a clubhouse you actually want to be in. The laughing at dude's choice of workout headphones just makes it even worse.
> 
> Ok, yeah, you're one of those audiophile freakos blessed with the hearing and pitch distinction capabilities of a bat. We get it.



no its just a personal hate of the brand, i don't think that was the right smiley really, maybe this would of worked better, i prefer over ears for the staying on my head part

whats wrong with my ipod review, it manages to do everything, to a tolerable level, nothing really stands out as spectacular, apart from the gui


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 8, 2011)

No maybe taking yourself and your attitude somewhere else would be "better". There's an Audio clubhouse or some shit iirc.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No maybe taking yourself and your attitude somewhere else would be "better". There's an Audio clubhouse or some shit iirc.



calm down, didn't mean to offend anybody 

if it matters my ipod is better then my phone and psp at playing music, thats why i use it


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i prefer over ears for the staying on my head part



Not everyone has the same tastes for what they prefer when it comes to this. And over-the-head sets, while running, will come off just as easy as other in-ears. I like to run, and alot, and bulky headphones totally ruin that experience.

Most over-the-head also lack the "controltalk" features, too. The PowerBeats were designed specifically for use with Apple products, and offer all the functionality of the included phones, and then some.

I'm not offended, at all...you are entitled to your opinion, and I'm entitled to have an opinion that differs from yours, however, I won't poke fun at your opinion.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Not everyone has the same tastes for what they prefer when it comes to this. And over-the-head sets, while running, will come off just as easy as other in-ears. I like to run, and alot, and bulky headphones totally ruin that experience.
> 
> Most over-the-head also lack the "controltalk" features, too. The PowerBeats were designed specifically for use with Apple products, and offer all the functionality of the included phones, and then some.
> 
> I'm not offended, at all...you are entitled to your opinion, and I'm entitled to have an opinion that differs from yours, however, I won't poke fun at your opinion.



i was talking to wrigleyvillan

i'm well aware of the different tastes in headphones, i think mainly it comes down to what you listen to , dre's seem to be liked by the rap/hip-hop crowd


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i was talking to wrigleyvillan
> 
> i'm well aware of the different tastes in headphones, i think mainly it comes down to what you listen to , dre's seem to be liked by the rap/hip-hop crowd



Yes, but he was talking about your comment to my post, and I am commenting on the discussion that spawned off of that. No big deal.

I'm a guitarist...playing primarily rock music, and usually stuff that's not to commonly heard. I choice in headphones doesn't dictate me fitting within a stereotype, but thanks for that anyway.

I play piano, drums, and trumpet too. You see, I'm a musician, and audio reproduction is critical to my trained ears. So I get the workout/phone functionality, and pretty damn good audio...and my choice has nothing to do with the music I listen to or play, surprise, surprise...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 8, 2011)

All right, no prob. Perhaps I'm too on guard and touchy as this is an Apple product clubhouse on TPU and I expect there to be some BS.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 8, 2011)

do you have a review for us wrigley? i've never had an iphone 4 for price reasons


----------



## MRCL (Jun 8, 2011)

I hold my opinion on the iPhone and iPad back, which should tell you vaguely how I think about hose products.

However I own an iPod 4 32gb and I have to say its a brilliant little thing. And I actually use it to listen to music. So for an mp3/media player, its a very good solution. I owned an iPod 3 but sold it after a short time, iPod 4 feels more... finished in all regards.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 8, 2011)

3 x iPhone 4 16Gb (phone/gaming) Me, Mom, Dad
iPhone 3gs 16Gb (younger brothers, was mine) 
iPod classic 80Gb (my main music)
iPod touch 2nd gen  64Gb (older brothers now)
iPad 1st gen 16Gb (moms)

Pros - they just work
Cons - the itunes software is utter crap


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2011)

i will be getting a iPhone 4 16gb white edition sometime next week

i have tried so many phones over the past year, but i must admit that *NONE*

of those i have tried comes near the iPhone4

in terms of design
screen
quality
overall feeling of it

and i have owned the following in the past 12 months

Nokia N8
HTC Desire
HTC Legend
HTC Wildfire
Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc
Samsung Galaxy S i9000


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 2, 2011)

since you bumped this. 

For those with iOS I would look at this new puzzle game.

http://www.deepplaid.com/connectrode/Site/Connectrode.html

Super fun.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll join. I've got a iPod Touch 3G 32GB. Had it since about New Year's 2010 and have gotten good use out of it.






For a while I was really thinking about getting an iPad 2 but I just can't justify the purchase. They're mighty fun to play around with though.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2011)

i've been really enjoying "Tower defense HD: lost earth"



anyone using navigation/GPS software on their apple products? theres no demos of the damn things, and i've noticed a distinct lack of them not showing the current address i'm at.


So if i'm on north street, i want it to say 27 north street and not just the street name.

My navman does this, but its maps are a pile of shit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 13, 2011)

got my 32GB iPhone 4 white edition today, oh my.....i want to take a bite from it, it looks soooo delicius lol


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a 16GB iPhone 3G white and an 80GB iPod Classic 6thGen

i've slightly modded my mirror finish on the back of my ipod to a brushed metal finish, 
with the help of a 1000grit sandpaper.

it looks gorgeous now,

i paired it with an Etymotic ER4P and an ATH-M50


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it looks soooo delicius



That is purty indeed. No one, even at the most die hard anti-fanboy places like [H], ever accused Apple of bad aesthetics. At least this century.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That is purty indeed. No one, even at the most die hard anti-fanboy places like [H], ever accused Apple of bad aesthetics. At least this century.



personally i think the white one looks ugly as shit, (and like my black) - the contrast between black screen and white plastic is just nasty to me.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok perhaps not to your preference...but "ugly as shit"?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 28, 2011)

i had an iPod Nano 1GB that lasted all of 6 months. Hated it, thoroughly. Crap with iTunes was enough just to not use it.

Eventually it stopped accepting power and died. I buried it in a pile of dog shit where it belonged all along.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 31, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> i had an iPod Nano 1GB that lasted all of 6 months. Hated it, thoroughly. Crap with iTunes was enough just to not use it.
> 
> Eventually it stopped accepting power and died. I buried it in a pile of dog shit where it belonged all along.



So you're thread crapping on Apple because you buried your ipod in dog shit?


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 31, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> got my 32GB iPhone 4 white edition today, oh my.....i want to take a bite from it, it looks soooo delicius lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110713/003.jpg
> 
> ...



I was all about the black one till my dad got his white one, sold me instantly.  Just need to get a good color bumper for it.


----------



## casual swift (Sep 9, 2011)

Why didn't I search for this thread earlier? My first iPhone was the 3GS and I haven't looked back since.

iPhone 4 Black 16gig



freaksavior said:


> Cons - the itunes software is utter crap



God you can say that again. iTunes is terrible. It's not bad as far as buying music goes but the whole library/sync system is terrible.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2011)

i know how to get music on via click and drag, but fucked if i can figure out how to get it off/delete *shrug*


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm glad you decided to make a one stop shop for hating on Idouches. I know have less respect for each of you.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Wife's got an iPhone 4 and iPod Nano 8GB 3rd gen. LOL @ Triptex Have you even tried using any of their portable devices other than a Macbook?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wife's got an iPhone 4 and iPod Nano 8GB 3rd gen. LOL @ Triptex Have you even tried using any of their portable devices other than a Macbook?



Tried them all. Hate em with a F*cking passion. Fuck apple and all their products. 

Trolling rage over. Unsubscribed.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 9, 2011)

why didnt you just create a douchebag clubhouse.
LOL j/k
not all apple users are douchebags


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 9, 2011)

sub, got a 
iphone 3gs 16gb
iphone 4 32gb
ipad2 32gb
iphone 3 was retired after 2 yrs of service (cracked screen)
got the iphone 4 and my ipad2 for travel


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 9, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> why didnt you just create a douchebag clubhouse.yu
> LOL j/k
> not all apple users are douchebags



LMAO stfu triple D!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2011)

i found a fun fact about apple hardware: they're easier to jailbreak and pirate apps on, than it is to root android and pirate apps on them.



this explains a lot about why people like apple but wont say why at times


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i found a fun fact about apple hardware: they're easier to jailbreak and pirate apps on, than it is to root android and pirate apps on them.
> 
> 
> 
> this explains a lot about why people like apple but wont say why at times


yeah maybe thats the interesting point of apple but so far i dont plan to get any of apple stuff


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> yeah maybe thats the interesting point of apple but so far i dont plan to get any of apple stuff



i didnt plan to either, until i got one well under half the regular price. at that point, it actually became worth having.


----------



## enaher (Sep 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i found a fun fact about apple hardware: they're easier to jailbreak and pirate apps on, than it is to root android and pirate apps on them.
> 
> 
> 
> this explains a lot about why people like apple but wont say why at times


Yep thats why, I've got a Ipod 4th G 8gb.


----------



## qubit (Sep 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> lets make TPU hate apple a little bit less, shall we?



I think quoting myself in a post I just made, applies here:



qubit said:


> When Jobs goes, I hope they'll lose that awful control freakery and become like a normal company. Jobs is the reason I can't stand the company.
> 
> Note that I don't personally wish him Ill though and I wish he could be cured of his cancer, an awful disease. I just don't like his evangelizing/reality distortion/control freakery style of leadership.



Also, several friends and lots of work colleagues have iPhones or other Apple devices. I never get rabid anti Apple at them, that's just retarded. 

I think their PCs are just overpriced standard hardware with DRM limitations, but the iPhone is a genuinely good device and have played around with one for a bit. I just don't like the lock-in and if this subject comes up in conversation, I just politely tell them so.

About a year back, I found a forum that was specifically created as an Apple hate forum. While I agreed with their views on Apple, I think there's something wrong with basing your whole existence just on hating a company and doesn't do your stress levels any good - especially if they become ever more successful, because then it really rubs it in. They wanted moderators too, but I passed. And no, I can't remember the name of that forum.  I just remember that the page style had a lot of things in red.


----------



## stephen0205 (Sep 20, 2011)

i have an ipad 2 and an iphone 4 

Add me to the list


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2011)

I have an iPad 2 now! Guy couldn't pay for work I did on his car, so I got this instead. I love it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow what did you do to his car :O


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2011)

Replaced the transmission in his Jeep. It's a straightforward job and the deal was pretty even.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> I have an iPad 2 now! Guy couldn't pay for work I did on his car, so I got this instead. I love it.



not you too! :O


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Timestamps?*

I know this is a Old topic but My Bro has an Iphone 3GS with the latest iOS and iMessage, he was wondering if there is a way to enable timestamps on every message he sends and every message he receives. We cant find anything pertaining to it in the settings. Unless if there is a tweak or app that does that, what would be the most popular/trusted/tried/tested version?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2012)

Bump for iPeoples


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm ashamed to even post here 

My brother just got me an iPad 2 as a gift Friday, and I've been playing with it a little bit. It seems nice, like a big iPhone but faster.  

I tried to get my iPhone 4S replaced yeaterday and today but somehow one of the liquid indicators tripped (bottom one, not sure how since it's never gotten dropped in water or anything like that, must be from perspiration ), so I didn't get it. Gotta wait now  ....  

I need to get my iPod touch 64gb back since I let my other brother borrow it for his trip to New Zealand. I haven't seen it since in months, but it has a lot of good movies on it


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2013)

going to revive this and make it useful.



will be putting essential apps and tweaks in the first post, jailbroken and non-jailbroken.


please give all your tweaks and such you use too.


edit: done for now. intending to add screenshots and such in spoilers later.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2013)

angry birds rio/HD is free on itunes for the day. get on it!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 18, 2013)

Works for me; nice job. Forgot about this clubhouse tbh...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 18, 2013)

i mostly use my ipad2 as a remote for xbmc. the app is called constellation and is worth the few bucks they charge. the rest of the time we use it for facetiming family.

link to the app with screenshots.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/xbmc-constellation/id437807301?mt=8

love the media organization and all of the art. people think i spent thousands on my setup lmao!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2013)

ios 6.x jailbreak is just around the corner (next 48 hours or so)

http://evasi0n.com/


anyone wanting to update, i really suggest downloading the firmware file manually via the links here: (these are apples files/servers)
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=750

and then clicking update in iTunes while holding down shift, to select the file. this removes the annoyance of itunes going 'oops the servers not working' and making you download the file 3 times like it did to me :/


----------



## aayman_farzand (Jan 31, 2013)

Finishing the GUI? WOW. I thought we'd be getting it sometime Sunday.

Finally we can unleash the iPhone 5!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 31, 2013)

jailbreaking is fun and all, but why ruin a perfectly good device like an ipad?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Got an iPhone 3GS 16GB here, iPod Nano 4GB, iPod Touch 8GB. Using Beats by Dre PowerBeats with all of them; Killer music/movie/workout combination.



How do you enjoy those Beats? My ears are not as sensitive I think from all the years shooting without ear protection. Plus I don't think my iPod touch would do anything any justice.



Easy Rhino said:


> jailbreaking is fun and all, but why ruin a perfectly good device like an ipad?



This.....so much this.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

MM are you going to televise the destruction of that old Apple desktop?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> MM are you going to televise the destruction of that old Apple desktop?



what? please do.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes I am. I have an old Quicksilver G4 tower I am going to shoot with a .416 Rigby. Gonna try and youtube it. Might even fill it with those exploding targets or maybe water.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes I am. I have an old Quicksilver G4 tower I am going to shoot with a .416 Rigby. Gonna try and youtube it. Might even fill it with those exploding targets or maybe water.



there's an app for that!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> there's an app for that!



If it doesn't blow up Ill just tear into it with my M14 or maybe a shotgun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

2 liter and gasoline inside the case for good measure!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> 2 liter and gasoline inside the case for good measure!



Shooting gas don't blow up. I've tried. Propane does but I don't want to start a iFire.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Shooting gas don't blow up. I've tried. Propane does but I don't want to start a iFire.



I mean't build a fire around it before you shoot  so you can have a iFlame with your iMac


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 31, 2013)

Um, excuse me, but this does not sound like proper eco-friendly disposal of old electronics. K thx bye.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Shooting gas don't blow up. I've tried. Propane does but I don't want to start a iFire.



It's great shooting propane bottles that are next to a fire, it really adds to the flash.  How would you start a fire, I though you lived in Florida?  Swamps burn?

On topic, we have two iPads and an iPhone 4S in the household, as well as my 80GB iPod Classic and my Wife's old 30GB iPod Video.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2013)

well at least the thread got some attention :/


as for the why JB, didnt you read the first post. try the comparison screenshots with fullforce, and you'll see why its a must-have.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2013)

heres a tip for people with the old 30 pin connector:

If your home button is sticky, just seriously blow air as hard as you can into the dock connector while pushing the button rapidly. its likely dust and dirt gumming it up.


worked for me (iphone 4) and friend (ipad 2)


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2013)

updated the first post, added in some info on how to factory reset without losing jailbreak (and a bug i encountered doing so)


----------

